# Brandon Lilly on a lifters first meet



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

It might just be my computer but I don't get any sound


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> It might just be my computer but I don't get any sound



Its not the vid. Although I have been having an issue with youtube lately. The sound is muted for some reason. Only way I could turn the sound back up was to click on the volume slider and then use the up arrow


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Oct 6, 2013)

Sound worked for me. Great post. You don't see stuff like this about powerlifting out there.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 6, 2013)

Good advice. That's how I pack my goto meals on schools days when I'm stuck in hour traffic.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Its not the vid. Although I have been having an issue with youtube lately. The sound is muted for some reason. Only way I could turn the sound back up was to click on the volume slider and then use the up arrow



It worked thanks Pillar.


----------

